# jsp:getProperty name="stringArray" - in ein select



## gast (17. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem. Wir haben in der Uni letzte Woche mit java beans begonnen. Nun hab ich einen kleinen hänger, ich erhalte über folgende Anweisung ein StringArray:


```
<jsp:getProperty name="myBean" property="daten" />
```

Gibt es eine galante Möglichkeit die Felder des Arrays als <option> Tags innerhalb eines <select> tags auszugeben?


Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.

Conrad.


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

Ich habs jetzt auf die altmodische gelöst:


```
<jsp:useBean id="myBean" class="mybeans.MyBean" />
<select>
<%
	for(int i=0;i<myBean.getDaten().length;i++) {
		out.print("<option value='"+myBean.getDaten()[i]+"'>"+myBean.getDaten()[i]+"</option>");
	}
%>
</select>
```

Hab eigentlich was gesucht was so ähnlich funktioniert wie "Struts". So von wegen erstelle aus der Methode getDaten() bzw. dem entsprechenden Aufruf(<jsp:getProperty....) eine HTML SELECT Auswahlliste. Aber wenn ich es mir recht überlege könnte ich mir ja auch Bean schreiben der das für mich macht. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch die gewinnbringende Idee.

Für Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.

Conrad


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (17. Nov 2007)

Also weder gehört Javacode in die JSP, noch gehört HTML-Ausgabe in den Javacode. Was du suchen und finden sollst, ist der <c:forEach>-Tag der JSTL (JSP Standard Tag Library).


```
<c:forEach items="${myBean.daten}" var="item">
  <option value="${item}">${item}</option>
</c:forEach>
```


----------

